# Collins Craft rebuild



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

This boat was my fathers. He started Collins Craft boats in Pace many years ago. I am redoing the boat to continue on for many more years.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*collins craft*

more pics


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bassn8ed,

that is a cool project given the history behind the boat. I grew up fishing in a 1976 "sportsman" boat made in Crestview, FL which is a similar build to the collins boat you have pictured. 

Given your historical knowledge and association with collins built boats, do you know what happened to the sportsman boat company? 

here is a picture of my restoration in work on my father's 1976 sportsman.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*more pics*

still coming along


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*more of the same*

last few pics for now


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Mark, I really do not know about them, but there were many makes of small fiberglass boats started all over this area from the sixties to 80s.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the answer.

Very very nice work on the collins! Look forward to seeing the finished pictures!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

im redoing my 1977 holley craft made in navarre.ive never seen another one around.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...raft-rebuild-collinscraft-restoration-007-jpg



You are going to take all those built up stickers off.....Aren't you?

The replacement sticker is Only $5.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

X shark, We are leaving the stickers, kind of like all of them. It's a reminder of how much our Dad loved to fish. It's almost finished, putting a raised motor bracket on and the tilt/trim this weekend. Finishing up the wiring and it's off for a sea trial!


----------



## gdfleo (Aug 8, 2013)

*Old post revival*

I bought a 77 Collins Craft and I have questions regarding some holes in the bilge area. Could someone help?
Thanks


----------

